# unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen



## Dupon

Roger Weber war jahrelang Bürgermeister und ist besonders stolz auf die kulturelle Vielfalt seines Dorfes. Er führt uns ins Café „Oudill“, die Dorfkneipe. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*.

Why “*Deutsche und Franzosen*”after “*den Gästen*”？Are they apposition?

Thanks!


----------



## bearded

Hi
It is a very elliptical phrase meaning  ''und unter den Gästen sind Deutsche und Franzosen'' (my understanding).

Cross-posted with Hutschi.


----------



## Hutschi

It is an ellipsis: Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, _unter den Gästen* (sind) *Deutsche und Franzosen_.

(Cross posted with bearded man)


----------



## twinklestar

Thank you both for your answers.

Why is "sind" omitted here?  Is it because  "unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen" only plays the role of adverbial for the sentence -Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, therefore it is wrong to add "sind" here?


----------



## Hutschi

It is not wrong to use "sind" here.
I am even not sure if omitting it is correct in standard language.
Usually you can (and should) omit it, if it is the same word. (edited: ) But indeed here we have _a second *incomplete *sentence_, and the special phrasing might supersede this rule. I did not feel it as wrong to omit "sind". (/edited)
_"Ist" _and_ "sind"_ seem to be equally "enough".

But:
You cannot say:
_*Sie kämmt ihr Haar, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen.
_


----------



## bearded

I would say that probably the implicit (missing) word(s), rather than ''are'' would be ''being'' in English:
the servant is Portuguese - there being German and French people among the guests (absolute participle),
in German _wobei Deutsche und Franzosen unter den Gästen sind._


----------



## twinklestar

Thank you both very much for your help.



Hutschi said:


> Usually you can (and should) omit it, if it is the same word. (edited: ) But indeed here we have _a second *incomplete *sentence_, and the special phrasing might supersede this rule. I did not feel it as wrong to omit "sind". (/edited)



Is "unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen" a clause? Can "unter" be the conjunction?



bearded man said:


> I would say that probably the implicit (missing) word(s), rather than ''are'' would be ''being'' in English:
> the servant is Portuguese - there being German and French people among the guests (absolute participle),



This is easy for me to understand. It is usual for participle phrase to work as the adverbial in English.



bearded man said:


> in German _wobei Deutsche und Franzosen unter den Gästen sind._



It seems you have reorganised it, and turned the phrase into a clause.


----------



## Kajjo

twinklestar said:


> Is "unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen" a clause? Can "unter" be the conjunction?


No, "unter" is not a conjunction in this case.

The phrase is an elliptical clause with the verb omitted.


----------



## twinklestar

Kajjo said:


> No, "unter" is not a conjunction in this case.
> 
> The phrase is an elliptical clause with the verb omitted.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dan2

(I know I make the following sort of comment quite often, but I think it can be helpful to a variety of readers.)

The facts are the same in corresponding English sentences:
_The waitress is a Portuguese woman, among the guests German and French people (_understood_: *are *German...)
The waitress is a Portuguese woman; among the guests are German and French people_
But, mirroring a point made by Hutschi,
_A Portuguese woman manages the restaurant, among the guests German and French people_
"is" and "are" are the same verb (as Hutschi said for ist/sind), so ellipsis is possible; "manage" is a different verb.


----------



## twinklestar

Dan2 said:


> (I know I make the following sort of comment quite often, but I think it can be helpful to a variety of readers.)



Thank you for your input, Dan. I didn't read this before, and it is helpful.



Kajjo said:


> The phrase is an elliptical clause with the verb omitted.



When I read this thread again today, I have another question. Does the conjunction-wobei for the clause is elliptical too since Kajjo said it is a clause?

_wobei Deutsche und Franzosen unter den Gästen sind. (Bearded man's comment)_

So What kind of situation can I ellipse the conjunction?

Would any of you please help me with this?


----------



## Dan2

twinklestar said:


> Does the conjunction-wobei for the clause is elliptical too?
> ...
> So What kind of situation can I ellipse the conjunction?


I'm sorry, these questions are not clear to me but maybe this "derivation" will help:

1. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin.  Deutsche und Franzosen sind unter den Gästen.
(Two independent sentences)

2. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin.  Unter den Gästen sind Deutsche und Franzosen.
(Subject replaced by another element in position 1 of second sentence.  Verb remains second.)

3. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, (und) unter den Gästen sind Deutsche und Franzosen.
(The two sentences are now two coordinate clauses, joined by coordinating conjunction "und".  "und" can be omitted.)

4. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen.
(Ellipsis of the repeated "sein" verb in the second clause.  This is your original sentence.)

Then bearded man suggested a rewording in which, instead of two _coordinated _clauses, we have a main clause and a _subordinate _clause (which requires verb-final).  He chose "wobei" as the subordinating conjunction:
_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, wobei Deutsche und Franzosen unter den Gästen sind._
There is no ellipsis of the "sein" verb here.


----------



## twinklestar

Dan2 said:


> 3. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, (und) unter den Gästen sind Deutsche und Franzosen.
> (The two sentences are now two coordinate clauses, joined by coordinating conjunction "und". "und" can be omitted.)



Sorry, I failed to make myself clear about my question, and thank you very much for your effort to try to understand my words, and to answer to it. And you did.

I had understood the usage of elliptical "sein" as the other forum members and you had solved the question. My new question was why the conjunction was omitted. I had thought the clause was subordinating clause. And now I understand it is a coordinating clause where "und" is omitted.

Thank you so much again. Have a good one!


PS:




Dan2 said:


> (Ellipsis of the repeated "sein" verb in the second clause. This is your original sentence.)


Just for clarification, though it seems it doesn't matter: I didn't create this thread under another username. Dupon-the OP and I are not one and the same person.

EDIT:Add "the" to "one and the same person"


----------



## Dan2

twinklestar said:


> Dupon-the OP and I are not one and same person.


I am well aware of that; sorry.  (The two of you just ask consistently interesting questions!)  (And in your first post you were already thanking people, so in my mind the thread had become yours.)


----------



## elroy

_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen.
The waitress is a Portuguese woman, among the guests German and French people._

Both of these sound *very* strange to me. 

I think it's because the purple parts are not parallel.

I would be okay with

_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, die Gäste Deutsche und Franzosen. 
The waitress is a Portuguese woman, the guests German and French people. _


----------



## bearded

@elroy
A very sensible remark. And that's the reason for my second suggestion with 'wobei..' :because there is no parallelism.



Dan2 said:


> _The waitress is a Portuguese woman, among the guests German and French people (_understood_: *are *German...)_


Two questions:
- if you added 'are', would the sentence be alright with that comma only, or would 'and' become necessary in English?
- what is more correct: ''among the guests are Germans..''  or  ''among the guests _there _are Germans...''? I am asking because in Romance languages the adverb corresponding to 'there' would be necessary in this case (_tra gli ospiti ci sono tedeschi / ..il y a des allemands..).
_


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> - if you added 'are', would the sentence be alright with that comma only, or would 'and' become necessary in English?
> - what is more correct: ''among the guests are Germans..''  or  ''among the guests _there _are Germans...''? I am asking because in Romance languages the adverb corresponding to 'there' would be necessary in this case (_tra gli ospiti ci sono tedeschi / ..il y a des allemands..)._


 1. You would need to add a conjunction or change the comma to a semicolon. 
2. "Among the guests there are" sounds off to me.  "Among the guests are" is definitely more natural.  It's a very common construction.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> And that's the reason for my second suggestion with 'wobei..', excluding any parallel construction.


I don't like "wobei" here, it doesn't fit for me (sorry, BM).
If  changing construction, I would choose:
_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *während * unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen sind._


> _während
> 1) drückt Gleichzeitigkeit mit der Handlung des Hauptsatzes aus; in, zu der Zeit, als ...
> DWDS | Suchergebnisse für während_


----------



## bearded

@ JClaude K
I agree that _während _could be an even better option.
And above all: no need to be sorry. As a native/bilingual speaker you of course have a _Sprachgefühl _'higher' than mine.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> _Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *während *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen sind._


 
Sorry, JCK. The temporal meaning of "während" doesn't make sense in this sentence. Here it has the meaning of "wohingegen" (whereas).
(But I agree, both are more appropriate here than 'wobei')


----------



## bearded

@manf y
Isn't 'wohingegen' too strong an opposition/Gegenüberstellung? The servant is a Portuguese, while (not 'and on the contrary')  guests are ...
I would say ''while''/während is a correct interpetation. On the other hand, also _während_ has a slight meaning of opposition: ich bin Italiener, während Du Österreicher bist..


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> The temporal meaning of "während" doesn't make sense in this sentence.


O.K. But "während" does not have only a temporal meaning, it includes the meaning "whereas".
DWDS | Suchergebnisse für während

Gleichzeitig mit bearded man geschrieben. 
Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass "während" am besten passt: man kann sich aussuchen, ob man damit die temporale Bedeutung meint, oder nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> O.K. But "während" does not have only a temporal meaning, it includes the meaning "whereas".


Yes, that is exactly what manfy said:


manfy said:


> Here it has the meaning of "wohingegen" (whereas).


-----------------------------------------


JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass "während" am besten passt: man kann sich aussuchen, ob man damit die temporale Bedeutung meint, oder nicht.


Nein, manfy hat schon recht, hier
_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *während *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen sind._​kommt nur die Bedeutung _wohingegen _in Betracht. Eine zeitliche wäre ziemlicher Unsinn. Ist sie nur _Portugiesin_, wenn _Deutsche und Franzosen unter den Gästen sind_? Wird sie zur Chinesin, wenn nur Italiener und Engländer unter den Gästen sind oder Eskimo, wenn der Laden zu hat?


----------



## JClaudeK

> "während"
> *2 drückt Gegensätzlichkeit zum Inhalt des Hauptsatzes aus leitet einen adversativen Gliedsatz ein*



*ist also synonym für "wohingegen".*
Warum sollte "während" dann nicht passen?! (dass ich es als zeitlich ausgelegt habe, spielt dabei keine Rolle - das mag ein Irrtum meinerseits sein)

Zu schnell gelesen, sorry.



berndf said:


> _Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *während *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen sind. _kommt nur *die Bedeutung *_wohingegen _in Betracht.


OK.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> I would say ''while''/während is a correct interpetation. On the other hand, also _während_ has a slight meaning of opposition: ich bin Italiener, während Du Österreicher bist..



"während" and "wohingegen" can have the very same meaning, except that "während" feels less strong.
"während" is very similar to 'while' because also the English word can express a purely temporal meaning, or 'even though', or a contrast similar to 'whereas'.  



JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass "während" am besten passt: man kann sich aussuchen, ob man damit die temporale Bedeutung meint, oder nicht.


 
Yes, that's ok. But in #18 your quote only showed the temporal meaning;
cf. purely temporal meanings:
Die Bedienerin rauchte eine Zigarette, während die Gäste eintrafen und sich an den Tisch setzten. (Sie machte die Zigarette rasch aus und kümmerte sich um die Leute.) 
Die Bedienerin ist eine Portugiesin, während die Gäste eintraten.  Nonsensical construction because her nationality will not change after the guests have entered.


----------



## JClaudeK

Der temporale Sinn ist es also nicht, einverstanden.
Andererseits kann ich in diesem Satz aber  auch keine "Gegensätzlichkeit" feststellen.

Warum also den Satz nicht so lassen, wie er ist ?
_"ist besonders stolz auf die kulturelle Vielfalt seines Dorfes. [....]_ Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, _unter den Gästen (sind) Deutsche und Franzosen_."


----------



## berndf

Sehe ich auch so. Es gibt ja auch nicht um die Veränderung sondern um das Verstehen des Satzes.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Sehe ich auch so. Es gibt ja auch nicht um die Veränderung sondern um das Verstehen des Satzes.


 

Does anyone (other than bearded man, who already posted) have any comments on #15?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Does anyone (other than bearded man, who already posted) have any comments on #15?


Yes, I strongly disagree. The sentences
_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen.
Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, die Gäste Deutsche und Franzosen._​differ in meaning. Elegance of wording is never sufficient reason to compromise semantic precision and factual correctness; not in German.


----------



## elroy

Of course they differ in meaning!  My point was that the first one bothers me because the lack of parallelism so I would never use it.  I gave the other one as an example of a situation in which I would be okay with the ellipsis.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Of course they differ in meaning!


You, see, a German would at this point stop considering and bite the bullet (unless he is able to come up with a different solution). The factual reason for inserting _unter _is crystal clear and that justifies the construction, even if it is somewhat unusual. This makes German sentences sometimes so bulky and lets ordinary language sound so technical for a foreigner (remember the Discussions we recently had about the use of _akustisch_): formal and factual precision trumps all other considerations.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> formal .... precision trumps all other considerations.


That's an extremely 'German' point of view (no offense meant).  You see formal precision in the presence of ''unter'' and the relevant meaning, whereas/wohingegen I (and possibly elroy) find that the lack of parallelism - what you call ''somewhat unusual'' - is rather a formal imprecision.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> That's an extremely 'German' point of view (no offense meant).


Why should I be offended? That was* precisely* the point I was making.



bearded man said:


> I (and possibly elroy) find that the lack of parallelism - what you call ''somewhat unusual'' - is rather a formal imprecision.


Symmetry is an aesthetic, not a formal consideration. It becomes a formal consideration only if unambiguity depends on it and it needs to cast into a rule and that is not the case here.


----------



## elroy

Bernd, you are missing my point entirely.  Of course I agree that semantic precision should not be compromised just to improve the wording.  *All* I was saying was that the sentence construction bothers me because of the lack of parallelism.  To achieve both smooth wording and semantic precision, I would reword the sentence.

I might say something like _Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, die Gäste unter anderem Deutsche und Franzosen.
_
Do you agree with me that the wording is suboptimal?  Would you ever construct a sentence this way? 

(The alternate sentence I wrote was not at all meant to be a semantic substitute.  I could have chosen a entirely different sentence semantically, such as _Der Dozent ist Deutscher, die Studenten Österreicher und Schweizer_, and my point would have still stood.)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Bernd, you are missing my point entirely. Of course I agree that semantic precision should not be compromised just to improve the wording. *All* I was saying was that the sentence construction bothers me because of the lack of parallelism.


No, you are completely missing the point. As a German, I am not the least bothered. I admire the precision and do not loathe the lack of parallelism. The strong emphasis on precision severely impacts on the esthetic perception. Precision is an esthetic category.

There is one important stylistic rule in German and the is avoiding repetition (I know from previous discussions that you know that very well).

Taking this two points together, a slight imperfection in symmetry is an extremely minor deficiency, it at all.


----------



## elroy

The English sentence bothers me so much that I would never use it, so I had a similar reaction to the German sentence.  This may be another one of those differences between English and German.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen.
> The waitress is a Portuguese woman, among the guests German and French people._


 
With this sentence in isolation, what bothers me is not the lack of symmetry, but the lack of logical connection from one clause to the next. There's no perceivable reason to contrast the nationality of a definite quantity of one class (Bedienung) with an unspecified quantity of a related sub-class (Gäste). Context that justifies this comparison/contrast can change that.

When I restore symmetry the opposite way, it sounds equally odd:
_Unter der Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen._ 

And then there are other sentences that are fine without symmetry:
_Seine hektischen Blicke erforschten den Hauseingang. Unter der Treppe stand ein altes Fahrrad, der Rahmen verrostet und verstaubt, die Kette gerissen. _

This sentence and the ellipsis works, even though we're using different verbs (stand -> elliptical 'war'), and that's because the mental connection between the clauses is very clear. (I think the verb 'erforschen' forces us into expecting a detailled description of what he sees.)

---------------
PS: Finally I did read the OP, and it proves to be perfect context for the way the elliptical sentence is used. Also my sentence above "_Unter der Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen ..._" would work fine. I guess, this also proves Bernd's point!


Dupon said:


> ... stolz auf die kulturelle Vielfalt seines Dorfes. Er führt uns ins Café „Oudill“, die Dorfkneipe. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The English sentence bothers me so much that I would never use it, so I had a similar reaction to the German sentence.  This may be another one of those differences between English and German.


I am surprised, you didn't react to the other asymmetry that does indeed bother me and that would have prevented me from omitting the _sind_, the disagreement in number:
_Die Bedienung *ist* eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen [*sind*] Deutsche und Franzosen._


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I am surprised, you didn't react to the other asymmetry that does indeed bother me and that would have prevented me from omitting the _sind_, the disagreement in number:
> _Die Bedienung *ist* eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen [*sind*] Deutsche und Franzosen._


 That wasn't the issue for me; it really was about the lack of parallelism.  I would have the same problem with _Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen ein Deutscher_, where the understand verb is "ist."  It's the lack of parallelism with "die Bedienung" and "unter den Gästen" (noun phrase and prepositional phrase) that bothers me.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> _Unter der Treppe stand ein altes Fahrrad, der Rahmen verrostet und verstaubt, die Kette gerissen. _


If you also interpret ''unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen'' as a similar kind of parenthetic clause/phrase with absolute nominatives, then this would explain why there is no parallelism.  If so, then no verb ''sind'' is implicit - and my interpretation ''there being German and French people'' (wobei/während sich unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen befinden) would be valid - it seems to me.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That wasn't the issue for me


Yes, and *that *surprised me, because that is the real problem with contractions in German: disagreement in gender, case or number.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> B...
> ... _Der Dozent ist Deutscher, die Studenten Österreicher und Schweizer._



Hi, this is an interesting sentence. It is not grammatcal. Here you cannot omit "sind".

This shows that the parallelity in the original sentence is more complicate.

Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*.

I wrote I supposed that the parallelity may be "strong enough", but your sentence is a counterexample.

So it is more complicate. I think, it is a valid sentence. I think the parallelity is to an omitted implicite sentence.

(Dort sind viele Personen) - die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*.

The first part is omitted - but has a kind of a trace. 
What do you think? It would solve the parallelity, but is it possible?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Der Dozent ist Deutscher, die Studenten Österreicher und Schweizer._
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is an interesting sentence. It is not grammatical. Here you cannot omit "sind".
Click to expand...

I disagree, you can. It is not ungrammatical.

It is indeed somewhat awkward, but not much. By contrast _Der Dozent ist Deutscher, der Studente Österreicher_ is not at all awkward.


----------



## JClaudeK

Um auf B.M.s Idee der Umformulierung zurückzukommen (da das Satzgebilde _"die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen." _ja wirklich ... hm, ungewöhnlich ist.)

Spontan hätte ich so formuliert: _"die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *und *unter den Gästen *sind* Deutsche und Franzosen." - _mit "_und_" kann "_sind_" meines Erachtens nicht ausgelassen werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok, so it is one of highest degree of awkwardness which is grammatical.

In my brain  "Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*." does not have this strong effect of awkwardness. But why?

And _"Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *und *unter den Gästen *sind* Deutsche und Franzosen." is a very usual sentence, of course._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> mit "_und_" kann "_sind_" meines Erachtens nicht ausgelassen werden.


Dem stimme ich zu.  Es wird dadurch ein neuer unabhängiger Satz gebildet - vom vorhergehenden durch 'und' getrennt. Von Parallelität im selben Satz ist dann nicht mehr die Rede. In meiner #2 oben hatte ich diesen Vorschlag mit 'und' auch gemacht.


----------



## Kajjo

_ Der Dozent ist Deutscher, die Studenten [sind] Österreicher und Schweizer._

Diese Ellipse funktioniert und ist gar nicht so unüblich. Die fehlende Kongruenz im Numerus mag manch einem suboptimal erscheinen, aber die ersparte Redundanz rechtfertigt für das Sprachgefühl vieler Muttersprachler die Ellipse.

_ Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, [und] unter den Gästen [sind] Deutsche und Franzosen.
_
Das gleiche gilt für die Ellipse in diesem Satz. Der Numerus passt nicht, aber ansonsten ist er für mich in Ordnung. Ich kann Elroys Argument bezüglich der mangelnden Parallelität zwar verstehen, aber vom Sprachgefühl her nicht nachvollziehen. Offensichtlich unterscheiden sich Englisch und Deutsch hier spürbar.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Das gleiche gilt für die Ellipse in diesem Satz


Das ist vielleicht der Punkt.  'Die Bedienung ist Portugiesin': hier folgt dem Verb 'sein' ein Prädikat.  In ''unter den Gästen sind Deutsche und Franzosen'' bedeutet ''sind'' aber ''befinden sich''. Auch wenn man hier die Wortstellung ändert (Deutsche und Franzosen sind unter den Gästen'' - also mit Subjekt am Anfang) folgt dem Verb kein Prädikat.  Ich empfinde die zwei Satzteile als wesentlich voneinander verschieden, und die fehlende Kongruenz betrifft nicht nur den Numerus, sondern auch die Bedeutung des Verbs, welches aus diesem Grund im 2. Teil nicht weggelassen werden kann. Meines Erachtens ist die Ellipse also nicht korrekt.
Ich stelle allerdings fest, dass dieser Standpunkt (eines Nichtmuttersprachlers übrigens) von den _natives _nicht geteilt wird....Schade!


----------



## Kajjo

Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum Du eine Ellipse von "befinden sich" vermutest und nicht einfach von "sind". Das ist doch die naheliegende Lösung, oder?! 

Andersherum ausgedrückt, du hast recht, dass "ist / befinden sich" nicht gut als Ellipse funktionieren würden. Ich ergänze beim Lesen definitiv "sind".


----------



## bearded

Ein Deutscher ist nett
Ein Deutscher ist unter den Gästen / ein Deutscher ist in Berlin

Sind das zwei identische 'ist'? Die jeweiligen Fragen wären aber anders:
Wie ist der Deutsche / wo ist der Deutsche? (wo bleibt/befindet sich..).

Hier unterscheidet sich Deutsch  von den Romanischen Sprachen (die mich natürlich beeinflussen).  Wir würden immer sagen (in der jew. Sprache): among the guests ''there'' are (=befinden sich) Germans..
Aber ich möchte mich selbstverständlich keineswegs dem Sprachgefühl der Deutschen widersetzen. Um Gotteswillen! Ich habe bloss die Gründe für _meinen _Gesichtspunkt erläutert, for what it's worth..


----------



## Kajjo

I see your point that there are different usages of "sein", but as far as an ellipsis is concerned, it works anyway. See just the word, not its grammatical analysis.

Even constructions like these are possible:

_Sie stießen auf Öl und wir auf Ablehnung. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich kann deinen Gesichtspunkt durchaus nachvollziehen, bearded man.
Mein Sprachgefühl "sträubt" sich auch gegen das Satzgebilde _"die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen."_ (siehe #44)


bearded man said:


> Hier unterscheidet sich Deutsch von den *Romanischen Sprachen (die mich natürlich beeinflussen*).


Mich auch. Daran liegt es vielleicht!? (trotz deutscher Muttersprache)


----------



## Kajjo

I agree that the isolated sentence would not be my first choice as well. In the context it works, however.


----------



## Hutschi

Könnte man sagen, dass die Konstruktion ein Zeugma ist? (Diese rhetorische Figur ist ja zwar ungewöhnlich aber zulässig.)


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, ich denke, man kann das hier als Zeugma bezeichnen. Ich sehe _Ellipse _als Oberbegriff und eine allzu detaillierte Benennung der rhetorischen Figuren als nicht entscheidend an. Die Übergänge sind fließend und die Definitionen unscharf. Zeugmata sind keineswegs ungewöhnlich, sondern sogar recht häufig -- je nach Definition womöglich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Könnte man sagen, dass die Konstruktion ein Zeugma ist?


Ich sehe darin eher eine Syllepse.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe darin eher eine Syllepse.


...und ich sehe keinen Sinn in der Unterscheidung zwischen Zeugma, Ellipse, Syllepse und dergleichen, wenn die Begriffe selbst und Übergänge zwischen ihnen so schwammig definiert sind. Aber ich habe den Artikel auf Wikipedia dazu auch gelesen, bevor ich #55 schrieb. So oder so ist der Satz eine elliptische Formulierung und für Deutsche verständlich. Ohne Kontext ist er nicht so toll, mit Kontext funktioniert er recht gut.


----------



## Perseas

_Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*._

Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber das Verb "sind" könnte meines Erachtens sehr leicht gemeint werden. Also finde ich diesen Satz zumindest in mündlicher Sprache oder in einfachen/informellen Texten nicht komisch. Andererseits, wenn es um einen Satz ginge, den ein Schüler geschrieben hätte, dann würde ich das "sind" einfügen. So sehe ich dieses Thema; viellecht bin ich jedoch von meiner Muttersprache beeinflusst, wo es diesselbe Konstruktion gibt.


----------



## Sepia

Dupon said:


> Roger Weber war jahrelang Bürgermeister und ist besonders stolz auf die kulturelle Vielfalt seines Dorfes. Er führt uns ins Café „Oudill“, die Dorfkneipe. Die Bedienung ist eine Portugiesin, *unter den Gästen Deutsche und Franzosen*.
> 
> Why “*Deutsche und Franzosen*”after “*den Gästen*”？Are they apposition?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd say know - they just left out the verb. I suppose you notice at least from the word "Deutsche" that it is not a dative.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Mich auch. Daran liegt es vielleicht!? (trotz deutscher Muttersprache)


In meinem Falle um so mehr, weil ohne deutsche Muttersprache.
Freue mich über das gegenseitige Verstàndnis.


----------

